# Problème bouton "play/pause" iPod classic



## GoodMichou (3 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,
j'ai un problème avec mon iPod Classic. Ma touche "play/pause" ne fonctionne plus. J'ai beau appuyer et rien ne se passe. J'avais déjà eu le problème sur mon ancien mais il est mort depuis (à cause de la pluie). Maintenant j'ai de nouveau le même problème. Je comprends pas car je suis toujours très délicat avec cet appareil, il n'est jamais tombé ni rien. Il y a deux semaines la touche "play/pause" ne marchait pas, en m'excitant un peu en pressant le bouton dans tout ses recoins j'ai réussi à le réparer. Mais maintenant c'est de nouveau mort et pas moyen de trouver la faille.
Avez vous déjà eu problème similaire ? Car moi je l'ai eu sur mes deux iPod Classic.

Si oui, que me conseillez vous? La réparation?
Sachant que je n'ai malheureusement plus la garantie


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (3 Mai 2012)

J'ai un Classic Blanc (écran couleurs quand même ), et c'est "normal". 
Mon Nano 1ère génération m'a servit durant de trop nombreuses activités sportives, sans protection, donc je suis le seul à blâmer. 

Par contre mon Classic a toujours été protégé, pas UNE SEULE rayures en 7 ans de loyaux services. Et il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça, la touche centrale est restée enfoncée. Aucun soucis à l'utilisation, ça fait toujours bien la sélection, simplement plus de clic mais une touche ramolo. 

C'est l'usure, on n'y peut rien. Renseigne toi dans un Apple Store mais ça m'étonnerait qu'ils réparent; où sinon à un tel prix que tu prendrais un nouvel iPod


----------

